# Kansas CIty VPS Wanted



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking for recommended providers in Kansas City or very close by.

OpenVZ will suffice.   No exotic specifications needed.  Low RAM 256MB or less.  Low disk (10-20GB).   Reasonable transit (400GB+ per month).

Very interested in annual or quarterly style offers.

Anyone here with offers there?

Anyone use a provider there worth considering?


----------



## Zach (Jun 26, 2013)

If South Bend (about 90mi east of Chicago) works for you, I could definitely get you set up w/ OpenVZ there. KC, MO is probably near equidistant between Chicago and Dallas.

Edit: Just remembered you had a VPS with 24khost


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep, trying to get something in KC or closer than TX or IL.  Front ending a real server with a VPS.

Lowest I have with my non KC nodes is 12ms.   That's low, but I'd like to see 1-2ms   Every ms counts and multiples.


----------



## Jack (Jun 26, 2013)

BlueVM and EaseVPS are the main ones that come to mind...


----------



## mikho (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure if it's a recommendation but theres Virpus. 


In my eyes one step worse then CVPS, atleast for the openvz part. Never tried their Xen products, rumors says it has better performance then their openvz line.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Virpus is one letter more than Virus.


----------



## Damian (Jun 26, 2013)

We have a server there that we use for other things. We could provide you with a KVM container as a one-off. It's at Wholesale Internet, though that's what everyone else would be using too.


----------



## JayCawb (Jun 26, 2013)

Our lowest offering overall is our $3.99 VPS, which when paid on a longer billing term works out saving you upto 20%.

DA is free, and you can see the discounts when paying on a longer billing term here..

Also here's a recent review from 96mb of a service in Kansas City. 



Jack said:


> BlueVM and EaseVPS are the main ones that come to mind...


 

Thanks for the mention.


----------



## notFound (Jun 26, 2013)

Only KVM and Xen but there's always GoVPSGo, I've always reccomended them, really stable and awesome. Probably a bit over your pricing range and specifications range though.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 26, 2013)

Zach said:


> If South Bend (about 90mi east of Chicago) works for you, I could definitely get you set up w/ OpenVZ there. KC, MO is probably near equidistant between Chicago and Dallas.


Wouldn't work because traffic is backhauled through Chicago. Physical distance is irrelevant in that case.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 26, 2013)

I recommend Virpus


----------



## Zach (Jun 26, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Wouldn't work because traffic is backhauled through Chicago. Physical distance is irrelevant in that case.


Only said that to clarify the distance between South Bend and Chicago.  90 miles makes literally a few ms difference in terms of latency.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone tried RaidLogic before?


----------



## Mun (Jun 26, 2013)

@buffalooed bluevm has one with WSI.

Mun


----------



## mikho (Jun 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Anyone tried RaidLogic before?


Never tried but never read anything bad about them either. 
Looks like a "stay under the radar" provider.


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 26, 2013)

We have a 128/256 plan for $12 /year which can be setup in Kansas City.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> We have a 128/256 plan for $12 /year which can be setup in Kansas City.


What is the port speed and monthly throughput on that plan?

Have a testfile there?


----------



## Mun (Jun 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> What is the port speed and monthly throughput on that plan?
> 
> Have a testfile there?



http://vpswiki.us/providers/bluevm#test_ips_files

100Mbps from my recollection.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Sir @Mun.

@BlueVM : Tried the speed test file in KC.  600K-900K/s.  Umm what's up there?


----------



## Mun (Jun 26, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Thanks Sir @Mun.
> 
> @BlueVM : Tried the speed test file in KC.  600K-900K/s.  Umm what's up there?



How big of a file do you need, I will throw it on a VPS for you that I have there.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Mun said:


> How big of a file do you need, I will throw it on a VPS for you that I have there.


Standard 100MB file will suffice.


----------



## Mun (Jun 26, 2013)

Aww fuck it, whom am I kidding:

8% [======>                                ] 19,121,770  60.7K/s  eta 18m 39s

@buffalooed get a VPS from catalysthost. They might be in dallas, but they have a great homing of providers.

Would be my suggestion. You may also want to bug @halfeatenpie or @jarland for a custom deal.

Also my last post was 404, so it wasn't found.


----------



## Mun (Jun 26, 2013)

http://208.110.86.118/100MB.zip

Seems like they fixed it now.


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2013)

Ahhh not too bad... 100Mbps port:

 wget -O /dev/null http://208.110.86.118/100MB.zip

--2013-06-26 15:52:51--  http://208.110.86.118/100MB.zip

Connecting to 208.110.86.118:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/zip]

Saving to: `/dev/null'

 

100%[===================================================================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 10.0M/s   in 11s     

 

2013-06-26 15:53:02 (9.35 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]


----------

